# The Pill.



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Well today af FINALLY showed up. On a 52 day cycle      . Feeling a bit better now. Thanks for all your support girls  

When I went to the Doctors on Thursday he sent me off to have a blood test to see where my hormones were at. He also suggested I go on the pill to regulate af.

Can anyone tell me:

Are there any bad side effects to being on the pill?
Do you have to pay subscription?
How many months do you get before having to go and get another?
When in cycle can you take the pill ~ Can I start mid cycle or do you have to take it on a certain day?
Has anyone become fertile after stopping taking the pill?!

Hope these questions make sense.
Any thoughts would be great, B (cd ONE!!!     )


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi B

Am so glad that AF finally showed up and you can move on now.  I dont know how much info I can give you re the pill as its been 8 years since I came off it but here goes...

side effects - yes there can be side effects, mainly weight gain and headaches/migraines.  However, there are so many different types of pill nowadays that you can usually find one that suits you and wont upset your body too much

subscription - i think the pill is free, im sure it was when i was taking it but dont quote me on that!

duration - once you are established on it you get 6 months worth before having to go back for BP check etc (or at least thats how it used to be)

cycle day - usually you take it from day 1 of your cycle.  however, your gp will tell you if you can start it mid cycle, im not 100% sure on that.

fertility - apparently you are at your most fertile when just stopping the pill.  Howver, I dont know if same applies if you were suffering IF before starting it.  maybe one of the other girls can help you with that one.

You can also have injections now so that you dont have to take the pill.  My niece (16   ) gets them and I think she said it lasts 3 months.  Maybe that would be a better option?  

Good luck hun and keep us posted.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Witchie, Thanks for your reply. Injections wouldn't be an option ~ I'm not taking the pill so that I don't risk pregnancy, I just want a "regular" period length. Therefore the pill would be my best option. Maybe if I accidently miss a few I may fall pregnant as you so often hear!!!!     Anyway I'm off to google it now to see if I can get anymore info on them. Take Care. Bxx 

ps, how are you doing with your scans, injections, emotions etc? XX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Beathag said:


> I'm not taking the pill so that I don't risk pregnancy, I just want a "regular" period length.


Sorry to be  but if your trying to TTC wouldn't going on the pill hinder that just slightly??!! And once you come off it your AF is most likely to return to its former cycle. It would definitely regulate you whilst your on it, but not once you stop taking it. Not really sure what going on the pill would achieve.

K
xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi, It would acheive a regular cycle for me. My consultant has told me that I would need IVF to have another baby (therefore it's unlikely to happen as we can't afford it). I can't bear these long cycles, the last being 52 days so going on the pill will at least give me an idea when to expect af. Bxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So you won't be TTC for a while then whilst your sorting your cycle out on the pill. Aw hun...I really hope you get sorted.

K
xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Beatbag,

Sorry AF arrived, but least you can move on to another stage now.  I can see why hes suggested the pill so you can have a 28 day cycle, but to say only IVf would get you pg is a bit silly! you could still get caught naturally, what makes him so sure only IVF would help you?? why  

I was on the pill, ironically, for 16 years - was terrified of getting pg (ironic now huh) i was lucky and never had many s/e's but the packet should list any possible ones for you.  It is nice knowing exactly when AF is gonna arrive, I could pinpoint mine down to an hour!!! I had to come off of it eventually cos my BP shot up - know one knew why (think it was connected to endo personally) so make sure they check your BP regulalry ok.

You have to start it on day 1 of your cycle and yeap its actually FREE!!!! amazing!!!  

Good luck. Jo x


----------

